# Employment prayer request...



## Big7 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have an interview with a good company tomorrow
@ 11:00 am.

Please send one up for me.. (and my fiancé and soon to be step-daughter in November ). 
She is like mine and I can't tell the difference. 

We need a little help from above! 

Many thanks!

Greg


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 23, 2011)

Praying for a successful interview...........................................


----------



## sniper22 (Mar 23, 2011)

done, Best of luck. God bless


----------



## 1john4:4 (Mar 23, 2011)

You have been prayed for Big7!


----------



## Sargent (Mar 23, 2011)

you got it.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Everyone..

Headed out in 30 mins..

It's in God's hands now!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just had one on monday so i know the nervousness. If it is in God's plan, it will happen. We need to keep praying for all of those who have lost a job recently. It is tough out there. Trust me, i know first hand.

Brian1


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 23, 2011)

My Prayers are added as well. Sorry I am late to this.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 24, 2011)

Prayer said.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 25, 2011)

Prayers sent,Greg.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Good News!*

One more time.. PLEASE! 

Thanks again everyone.

I had the second 2 hour interview yesterday, for
a total of four hours.

It went well thanks to all your prayers and our Good LORD!

I hope to have an offer in the next day or two.

They want me... They are going to have to come up with a
"new" position for me.

Please send up just one more  to put me over the hump! 

THANKS!
Greg


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bless ya!  Hope it works out!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Big7 said:


> One more time.. PLEASE!
> 
> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> ...



Prayers sent again!


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 31, 2011)

Glad to hear...I was wondering how it was going.

Prayers sent.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Update:*

Got the offer after yet another 2 hr. interview on Thursday. Will start Monday and go to Chicago
the next monday for traning.

Very good pay with a great company.. plus it will get me out of the "China" connection.

New but similar situation. Hope I can keep my end.
I think with the commitment they made to me for training
and me taking on a new exciting challenge it will work out!

I want to thank all of you for your prayers.
This is a very good opportunity for me.. long term.

It is only through your prayers and our Good LORD
looking out for me that made this possible.

Again, thank all of you so much.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 9, 2011)

Great news.  Blessings for you in your new position...


----------



## athensbass (Apr 9, 2011)

Way to GO!!!


----------

